# Disable IE Information Bar



## Bold_Fortune

Finally! I've been looking for this registry tweak for sooo long. (I know, I know. Now you're going to tell me that everybody already knew this, and I'm the last one to know...lol.)

I got it here...

http://www.psychpage.com/tech/damnbar.html

Here's the reg file so you don't have to do it manually...

----------------------------------------------------------------
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main\FeatureControl\FEATURE_LOCALMACHINE_LOCKDOWN]
@=""
"explorer.exe"=dword:00000000
"msimn.exe"=dword:00000000
"iexplore.exe"=dword:00000000
"wmplayer.exe"=dword:00000000
-----------------------------------------------------------------

EDIT...

I'm still doing some testing with it. I'm still getting at least one of the different messages displayed in the Yellow Information Bar....so I don't know for sure if it disables any.

There's about five or six different possible messages that can be displayed at different times.

But if you want, you can test it out for yourself. Just go to a few sites you usually visit that display the Yellow Information Bar. If they stop appearing there...neat! If not...oh well.

Here's an UNDO reg file if you change your mind...



Code:


Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main\FeatureControl\FEATURE_LOCALMACHINE_LOCKDOWN]
"wmplayer.exe"=dword:00000001
@=""
"iexplore.exe"=dword:00000001
"explorer.exe"=dword:00000001
"msimn.exe"=dword:00000001

These are the possible Information Bar messages that can be displayed at different times...

*Messages Displayed in the Information Bar*

*To help protect your security, Internet Explorer stopped this site from installing an ActiveX control on your computer. Click here for options*
This message appears when a Web page tries to install an ActiveX control on your computer. For most Web pages you will not notice any difference and your computer is less vulnerable when you don't install unneeded controls. Before installing an ActiveX control on your computer, verify that the publisher is one that can be trusted.

*To help protect your security, Internet Explorer blocked this site from downloading files to your computer. Click here for options*
This message appears when a Web page tries to download one or more files that you might not have specifically requested. By blocking the files and loading the Web page, Internet Explorer allows you to verify that the file is needed in order for the Web page to function properly. If you feel you need the blocked file, make certain that you trust the file and the publisher of the file before downloading it.

*Your security settings do not allow Web sites to use ActiveX controls installed on your computer. This page may not display correctly. Click here for options*
If an ActiveX control or script tries to run from a Web page and your Security settings are set high, you may receive this message. ActiveX controls can be harmful to your computer. It is recommended to verify that the publisher of the control is one you can trust before allowing it to be installed on your computer.
If you are unsure about allowing the control to run on your computer, click the Information Bar and click What's the risk? for more information about ActiveX controls. 
You must be an Administrator in order to change the ActiveX controls settings in Internet Explorer.

*Internet Explorer has blocked this site from using an ActiveX control in an unsafe manner. As a result this page may not display correctly.*
When a Web site attempts to access an ActiveX control on your computer without your knowledge, you will see this message in the Information Bar. The Web page is made available but without the control running. This allows you to verify if the page will still function properly without the control. 
It is not recommended that you try to allow the control to run, as it could cause problems on your computer.

*To help protect your security, Internet Explorer has restricted this file from showing active content that could access your computer. Click here for options...*
When a Web page attempts to run a script or ActiveX control on your computer this message is shown. The Web page is made available but without the script or control running. This allows you to verify if the page will still function properly without the script or control. 
ActiveX controls can be hazardous to your computer and it is recommended to verify that the publisher of the control is one you can trust before allowing it to be installed on your computer.
If you are unsure about allowing the control to run on your computer click the Information Bar and click What's the risk? for more information about ActiveX controls. 
If you feel you need the blocked script or control, make certain that you trust the publisher before allowing it to access your computer.

*This content might not be displayed properly. The file was restricted because the content doesn't match its security information. Click here for options... *
By blocking the file and loading the Web page, Internet Explorer allows you to verify that the file is needed in order for the Web page to function properly. Verify that the file the Web site is trying to install on your computer is safe before allowing it to continue.

*This site might require the following ActiveX control: name of control From: publisher of control Click here to install...*
If an ActiveX control with a valid digital signature attempts to install itself on your computer from a Web page you will see this message. The Web page is made available but without the control running. This allows you to verify if the page will still function properly without the control. 
ActiveX controls can be hazardous to your computer and it is recommended to verify that the publisher of the control is one you can trust before allowing it to be installed on your computer.
If you are unsure about allowing the control to run on your computer click the Information Bar and click What's the risk? for more information about ActiveX controls. 
If you feel you need the blocked control, make certain that you trust the publisher before allowing it to access your computer.


----------



## vsurfin

I am a website developer running Windows XP Home (SP2) and have finally gotten tired of the Information Bar giving me an alert everytime I try to view a website (Local Machine) that is using ActiveX controls. I have searched many forums to figure out how to disable the DamnToolBar and nothing seemed to work. I figured that it has to do with the registry keys so I came up with this solution to disable the Information Tool Bar in IE6. It has worked for me but it does involve updating the Registry Keys so please be careful and use at your own risk.

DO THIS :

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main\FeatureControl\FEATURE_LOCALMACHINE_LOCKDOWN
Set the REG_DWORD for iexplorer.exe to a value of 0 to disable LMZ Lockdown

AND DO THIS :

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main\FeatureControl\FEATURE_LOCALMACHINE_LOCKDOWN
Set the REG_DWORD for the following to a value of 0 to disable LMZ Lockdown

explorer.exe	REG_DWORD	Value 0
iexplorer.exe	REG_DWORD	Value 0
msimn.exe REG_DWORD	Value 0
wmplayer.exe	REG_DWORD	Value 0

This has to be done in both places within the Registry for this to work properlyl. The Undo for this would be to reset the above values back to 1 ... good luck.


----------



## ferrija1

I would warn less advanced users to not do this as if a malicious site tries to install something bad, you will not be warned.


----------

